# Magazin Artikel : Flexibel am Fluss



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2005)

Hier zum nachlesen: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=juli05_flexibel

Der Artikel, hat´s meiner Meinung nach ziemlich genau getroffen. 

Ich bin nämlich auch sehr schmerzlos, wenns um "Zweckentfremdungen" geht. 

Ich ziehe am Fluss auch nur mit 2 Ruten los. Eine Grundrute mit 30-60g WG.. und eine Spinnrute mit 15-75g WG. Mit Ausnahme von großen Wallern angel ich damit auf alles. Da das Gepäck so "leicht" ist kann ich so auch ohne Probleme mal weitere Strecken zurücklegen und mich in abgelegenen Winkeln versuchen.

Wie ist das bei euch ?

Eine für Alles ? oder doch lieber die Spezialausrüstung ?


----------



## Veit (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Magazin Artikel : Flexibel am Fluss*

Ich komme am Fluss mit meinen Karpfenruten sehr gut zurecht, wenn ich auf die bei mir erwünschten Fische (Aal, Großkarpfen, Barbe, Wels, Quappe, Zander) gehe. Für das Spinnfischen verwende ich aber dann schon spezielles Gerät. Genauso siehts aus, wenn ich doch mal auf Brassen gehe, dann ist eine Feederrute natürlich erste Wahl. Zum Posenfischen auf Friedfische im Fluss bevorzuge ich die Matchrute, wobei ich diese Methode meistens nur in Seen betreibe.


----------

